# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Mountainbikestrecken rund um Köln gesucht

## Freeride Downhill

Ich wohne in Köln. Ich denke mal alle Kölner wissen, dass Köln ein Niemandsland für Mountainbiker ist. 
Kennt irgendjemand Gebiete rund um Köln wo es sich lohnt hinzufahren ?
Ich denke gute Orte dazu sind das 7-Gebirge und die Eifel. Aber kennt jemand genaueres, weil ich nicht Touren fahren will sondern lieber "berg ab" fahre.  :Smile:

----------


## TimTim

Wie viel km denn um Köln herum?

----------


## Freeride Downhill

sorry für die späte antwort 
für so kleinere hidden trails können es so 30km sein
wenn du was größeres* kennst dann gerne ganz nrw  :Big Grin: 

*like boppard

----------


## TimTim

kenne mich nur im raum essen, bochum, dortmund aus, aber der Bikepark winterberg ist was großes  :Smile:

----------


## Freeride Downhill

warst du schon mal in dortmund in der mountainbike arena ? 
lohnt es sich da hinfahren

----------


## TimTim

nee das kenn ich gar nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freeride Downhill

hier ich gib dir einen link : www.edg-mountainbike-arena.de

----------


## TimTim

Denke das ist eher was für Dirt und BMX, da diese Gegend ziemliches Flachland ist

----------


## faster

Hey Freeride Downhill, hab schon in nem anderen Thread was dazu geantwortet. Kenne in der Gegend noch andere Trails, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich dir das beschreiben soll, die liegen halt einfach mitten im Wald (Ville), und wenn man die Gegend nicht genau kennt, findet man die Trails nie. Der "Idiotenpass" ist sogar so versteckt, das er gar keinen sichtbaren Anfang an einem Weg hat, das heißt, du musst dich erst einmal kurz durch die Wildnis schlagen, bevor du einen sausteilen Trail runterdonnern kannst, mit einer Rampe, die dich etwa sechs bis acht Meter rausschleudert!

----------


## TimTim

Schwer zu beschreiben sind leider viele Trails. Weil es ja eigentlich verboten ist irgendwo den Wald um zugraben. Andererseits hat man da dann auch keine anderen Leute rumlaufen oder Blagen die die Rampen abreißen.

----------


## Freeride Downhill

ich kenne an der ville auch ein gebiet wo rampen, ein kleiner downhill und ein paar drops stehen 
weiß nicht ob das kennst ich bin auf jeden fall heute da. vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen

----------


## Patrick_Weilandt

In lindlar issen Bikepark  :Wink:

----------


## faster

@ Freeride Downhill: Kenn ich nicht, kannst du genauer beschreiben, wo das sein soll?

----------


## Freeride Downhill

9 km entfernt von köln 
gib bei google maps ein: dansweiler köln  dann siehst du die marienstraße (L 91) von der straße zweigt ein kleiner weg zwischen den feldern ab vorbei an einem reiterhof (am forsthaus) in den wald dort ist ein parkplatz (unter den bäumen). am ende des parkplatzes rechts hoch und du kommst dorthin.

ich hoffe du hast es verstanden. wenn du noch fragen hast dann schreib einfach  :Wink:

----------


## Patrick_Weilandt

Hey vllt kenst du Gumersbach das is da ganz in der nähe wen du es nicht findest goggle es mal beo google maps Lindlar 
bei weiteren fragen kannst du mich fragen

----------


## Freeride Downhill

@ patrick um was gehts den jetzt ?  :Mr. Yellow:  um lindlar ?

----------


## faster

Super Beschreibung, sogar mit Bild, danke. Ich schau mal irgendwann vorbei. Weiß aber noch nicht wann.

----------

